# Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







*Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe​*
Wie das Hamburger Abendblatt berichtet, seien die Fangmengen der Berufsfischer beim Stint dramatisch eingebrochen:
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article209606543/Wo-bleibt-der-Stint-Fischkrise-in-der-Elbe.html

Das nun laut Elbfischer Walter Zeeck zum zweiten Mal in Folge.

Fischer würden um 80 % weniger als bisher fangen, statt einer Tonne nur um 200 Kilo am Tag, wird ein anderer Fischer zitiert.

Während die Fischer Sauerstofflöcher durch Elbvertiefungen verantwortlich machen, welche Stintbrut vernichten würden, heisst es seitens der Behörde, man könne nur spekulieren.
nicht auszuschließen sei aber, dass sich eine intensive Befischung in der Elbmündung auf das Vorkommen im Bereich Hamburg negativ ausgewirkt habe.

-----------------------------------------​
Im Ernstfall wirds kommen wie beim Dorsch:
Erst werden Bestände mit Netzen plattgefischt, und dann werden Angler eingeschränkt werden, um "den Bestand zu retten"...

In Hamburg werden ja schon Köder und Methoden im Hafen verboten, um Zander zu schützen. Auch hier ist massiv die Netzfischerei vertreten und die Angler müssens am Ende ausbaden.

Da ist der Gedanke an eine Beschränkung oder gleich eines  Verbotes des Stintangelns naheliegend oder zumindest nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## fischbär (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Zu wenig Information. Natürliche Populationsschwankung? Versalzung? Sauerstoffmangel? Überfischung? Nichts genaues weiß man nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Eben, dünne Datenlage  - das sind aber Situationen (>> Dorsch), bei denen man dann politischer- und behördlicherseits schnell dazu neigt, Angelverbote und Einschränkungen für Angler auszusprechen.

Einfacher, wie an wirkliche Ursachen (von Elbvertiefungen bis Fischerei) ran zu gehen..

Noch würd ich nicht dagegen wetten....


----------



## daci7 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Wie siehts denn in anderen größeren Hafenstädten und Flusseinläufen aus? Gibts Nachrichten aus Weser und Ems zum Vergleich mit der Elbe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

da hab ich noch nie was von Stint bzw. Stinfischerei gehört.
Dementsprechend: 
Dünne Datenlage


----------



## Ørret (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

In der Weser sind sie aktuell wohl zu fangen....Wer mal Gurken essen will...:m

http://www.zur-ochtumbruecke-spille.de/aktuelles/


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Eine Sache wo ich eine Einschränkung für Angler begrüßen würde, wer Reißen will kann mit der Hacke im Garten arbeiten gehen, aber nicht Fischen in der Natur nach stellen...|rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Das Dreigestirn aus Institut "Im Trüben lassen", Roibusch und Häppchen-Käse werden schon ohne nähere Infos für eine umfassende Beschränkung der Angelei unter weitgehenden Ausnahmen für die Berufsfischerei zum Schutze des Stintes sorgen!


----------



## KxKx2 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Habe auch noch nichts von Fängen in der Ems gehört#c


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Wenn v Thünen erstmal werkeln und Euro-R. das spitz kriegt, dann ham wir verratzt. Ich denke dann is max. Ne halbe Pfanne drin / Tag


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn in anderen größeren Hafenstädten und Flusseinläufen aus? Gibts Nachrichten aus Weser und Ems zum Vergleich mit der Elbe?



 Na ja in der Weser wird von vielen mit Reusen auf Stinte gefischt.
 Mit der Angel oder Senke kommt man aber immer schlechter an die guten Stellen.
 (Wegen der künstlichen über 4m Tide ist da viel Strömung)
 So das immer weniger Ihre Stinte so fangen.
 Die ziehen bis zum Weserwehr in Bremen und wer will kauft die halt direkt nach dem Fang bei den Klein-Fischern.


 Von der Ems hat man mir berichtet das Untersuchungen zeigten das dort kaum Stinte leben.
 Die Ems soll in der Tiefe tot sein, weil da zu viel aufgewirbelter Schlick hin und her schwappt.

 Aber auch in der englischen Themse soll der Stint Geschichte sein.

 Kann also schon sein das die Elbvertiefung da Probleme macht.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Moin Leude! 

Als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln hatte ich letzten Herbst einige Exemplare! 
War vor 15 Jahren mehr, aber auch schon weniger wo se den Jade Weser Port gebaut haben! 

Anderer seit s gebe ich zu Bedenken das die Dänen hier im Zuge des Fischereilandesausgleich, massiv Gammelfischerei vor den Inseln betrieben haben! 
Wo doch alle sagen, daß das Wattenmeer Kinderstube ist so und dann bei Niedrigwasser, wenn die ganze Brut und Kleinfisch vor den Inseln ist dort  schön mit feinmaschigen Netzen rumrasieren! Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das das wohl auch Folgen für den Stint hat! 

ABER IRGENDJEMAND DER WAS ZU SAGEN HAT HAT DAS JA FÜR GUT BEFUNDEN UND GENEHMIGT!!!!#q

Wer weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ne verdammte Sauerei das ganze!!


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Ach solange die dann noch 5 Stinte am Tag fangen dürfen, macht das in der Woche bei 7 Tagen immerhin noch 35 Stk das reicht zum mittag:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Eine Sache wo ich eine Einschränkung für Angler begrüßen würde, wer Reißen will kann mit der Hacke im Garten arbeiten gehen, aber nicht Fischen in der Natur nach stellen...|rolleyes


jetzt schiebe ich dir den schwarzen peter zu ....ZU FEIGE NE ANZEIGE WEGEN TIERQUÄLEREI LOSZULASSEN....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...ird-in-Hamburgs-Restaurants-zur-Raritaet.html


----------



## hans albers (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

;+


könnte mir vorstellen,

wenn die elbe noch weiter ausgebaggert wird, bleibt der wohl ganz weg...


----------



## carpjunkie (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Wer die neue Gesetzteslage in Hamburg aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird merken das auf Stint nicht mehr "geangelt" werden darf  Ich freue mich darüber!!


----------



## Jesse J (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...ird-in-Hamburgs-Restaurants-zur-Raritaet.html




Thomas, gibst Du mir mal deine Anmeldedaten ?#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

uups - bei mir gings heute  morgen noch ohne einloggen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



esox02 schrieb:


> jetzt schiebe ich dir den schwarzen peter zu ....ZU FEIGE *NE ANZEIGE WEGEN TIERQUÄLEREI LOSZULASSEN*....



Dies ist in den letzten Jahren durch einen Kollegen geschehen, keine Sorge#6, ich selbst war nicht vor Ort um dies zu erledigen, denn das Erzählte reicht mir schon um dem Geschehen fern zu bleiben.#d


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Eine Sache wo ich eine Einschränkung für Angler begrüßen würde, wer Reißen will kann mit der Hacke im Garten arbeiten gehen, aber nicht Fischen in der Natur nach stellen...|rolleyes



Es geht aber auch Waidgerecht! 
Leider ist bei vielen Anglern noch nicht angekommen, dass Stinte auch gut auf Mistwurm oder Fischfetzen beißen.
Einfache Grundmontage mit 8-10er Haken, Feederrute und los gehts...

In Hamburg habe ich von den Anglern in Geesthacht noch nichts gehört. ABer es ist ja auch immer Wassertemperaturabhängig. Da es die letzten tage doch recht kalt war, denke ich, dass die Stinte noch ziehen werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Super, wir sind also einmal wieder bei nebensächlichen Tierschutzdingen gelandet.|uhoh:

Selbst Angler landen immer wieder bei der Vorstellung das das ein ganz wichtiger Punkt sei...
Ich finde es auch nicht gut wenn Fische leiden, aber es ist naive zu glauben das sei wichtig.
Ihr seit da voll auf der Linie der Tierschützer und solltet sie verstehen, das sie Angeln nicht mögen.

Würden Stinte entscheiden wäre das maximal ein Nebenthema was böse Angler einzelnen Fischen antun.
Vermutlich wären Elbvertiefung, Laichgelegenheiten, Gewässerbelastung, Kormorane oder die Massenfänge der Fischerei Ihnen wichtigere Dinge.
Gnädig das Schicksal geangelt und schnell getötet zu werden, selbst wenn sie gerissen worden.
In der Fischerei ersticken sie oder werden zerdrückt, das Schlimmste durch Angler, ist dort der Normalfall.

Vermutlich würden die Stinte die Überschrift des Themas verstehen und nicht beim Tierschutz landen.

 Nachtrag: Oder meint Ihr die Stinte würden nun vor Angst vor den bösen Anglern nicht mehr kommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Danke, Bernd.
Gut erkannt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/Wo-bleibt-der-Stint,stint392.html


----------



## Nuesse (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

In deren Auflistung möglicher Ursachen für den Rückgang fehlt noch das KW Moorburg ,die Fischer und natürlich die Angler .


----------



## Ukel (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Egal wo, immer sind es BUND oder NABU, die in der Presse auftauchen, grad auch dann, wenn es um Gewässer geht.
Wäre ja mal was positives, wenn sich der Verband der Angelfischer, der sich ja Naturschutzverband nennen darf und sich so fühlt, etwas dazu sagt. So würde er zumindestens einmal positiv in der Öffentlichkeit in Erscheinung treten und seine Kernkompezenz, Fische, vertreten #q

Oh, Schreibfehler, das mit der Kompetenz nehme ich doch besser  wieder zurück :c


----------



## Vanner (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*



Ukel schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal was positives, wenn sich der Verband der Angelfischer, der sich ja Naturschutzverband nennen darf und sich so fühlt, etwas dazu sagt. So würde er zumindestens einmal positiv in der Öffentlichkeit in Erscheinung treten und seine Kernkompezenz, Fische, vertreten #q
> 
> Oh, Schreibfehler, das mit der Kompetenz nehme ich doch besser  wieder zurück :c



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob da was positives bei rum kommen würde. Eher doch wohl wieder was mit Angelverboten oder Beschränkungen.


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2017)

*AW: Wo bleibt der Stint? Fischkrise in der Elbe*

Eine Krise die sich wohl periodisch wiederholt |rolleyes
 vor etwa zwanzig Jahren stand in der Angelzeitung 
 "Hurra der Stint ist wieder da " nach dem er wohl eine längere Zeit nicht mehr nach Hamburg gekommen war 
 Weiter hieß es in dem Bericht Fischer X hat sich erinnert das von seinem Opa noch ein Stintnetz im Schuppen hängt und am nächsten Tag gabs endlich wieder Stint am Markt #6

 echt toll  aber was kann man denn erwarten wenn man jahrelang einem Fisch das ablaichen aus Gier verweigert #q


----------

